

Apple's reasoning behind the height of the new iPhone - akandiah
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1Rc4MDmr8o

======
brianchu
Mediocre commercial. The overall message sounds like Apple is trying too hard
to justify the new screen size to the customer, instead of communicating to us
an actual reason why someone should get the new iPhone. Not to mention that
it's kind of funny to see the guy's thumb contorting to reach the other side.
Apple could have done much better.

------
kiskis
common sense? I love this reasoning. So for the past 5 years there was no
common sense in this regard? I love when marketing does this contradicting
messages over the years, I always realize how big the hype factor is.

------
mtgx
What about the notification shade then? It didn't look how he could reach it.
Apple is just finding excuses for the real reason they made the phone bigger.

